
Show HN: resti – rest client for the browser - ergusto
https://github.com/ergusto/resti
======
fiatjaf
This is nice, but only if you are really sure the API you're coding against
follows these standards. I don't expect that to happen in many cases, and it
isn't a thing to be pissed off either.

